# DSL Router im Keller



## irmo (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
zurzeit habe ich meinen DSL Router im Erdgeschoss stehen. Dort ist auch die erste und einzigste TAE-Dose. Zwecks Patchpanel und Kabelverlegung für Netzwerkdosen, möchte ich nun den Router im Keller unterbringen, wo leider keine TAE Dose vorhanden ist. Nun meine Frage:
Lässt sich direkt am APL eine neue TAE-Dose anschließen?
Was gibt es sonst für Möglichkeiten?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## rabe08 (8. Juli 2012)

Ja, Du kannst direkt am APL eine TAE-Dose anschließen. Du solltest nur wissen, was du tust. Wenn es sich um ein Einfamilienhaus handelt, sollte es relativ easy gehen. Du mußt halt die richtigen Litzen erwischen. Sind ja nur zwei...


----------



## irmo (8. Juli 2012)

Dort sind aber leider schon zwei Kabel zur ersten TAE-Dose.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emerald Flint (8. Juli 2012)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe musst nur wissen welche 2 kabel bei der ersten TAE ankommen, diese abbauen, in den keller neben das feld verlegen und wenn du die anschlüsse auf dem bild richtig markiert hasst dort das neue kabel zur neuen dose anschließen,

geht das originalkabel dann von der ersten TAE dose direkt weiter zu 2ten oder wie ist das gelöst?

Router im keller heißt allerdings auch das du was WAN signal irgendwie wieder zu deinen endgeräten bekommen musst. solltest W-Lan nutzen wirst dann mindestens noch eine stahlbetondecke dazwischen haben die das signal deutlich schwächen wird
da man viele router auch an die wand hängen kann frage ich mal was ist der eigentliche grund den in den keller zu verlegen, bei einem modem welches im bridge modus das wan signal nach oben zum router schleust würde ich das noch verstehen aber ich sehe immo nicht den wirklichen nutzen den im keller zu verbauen bei schlechteren w-la empfang


----------



## irmo (8. Juli 2012)

Die jetzige erste TAE-Dose soll dann zur zweiten werden, somit muss das Originalkabel so bleiben, wie es ist.  Meine Frage wäre, ob ich an den im Bild grün markierten Anschluss diese weitere Dose hängen könnte. 
Der Router soll in den Keller, da ich im gesamten Haus mithilfe eines Patchpanels Netzwerkdosen verlegen will.

Gruß


----------



## Emerald Flint (8. Juli 2012)

ah kk nur verzichtest dann quasi auf w-lan oder wirst eine accesstation oder einen repeater brauchen

die dose die DSL liefert soll immer die erste sein. wenn ich das nun richtig verstehe müsstest ein neus kabel an rot anschließen was direkt zur TAE daneben führt und der router angeschlossen werden soll.
da deine jetzige erste TAE zur 2ten werden soll müsstest die dann in das von dir grün eingezeichnete packen und diene jetzige 2te dose kannst ja abbauen und im keller verwenden.

najut schient ein plan zu sein (ich für meinen teil würde den router immer in der nähe des wichtigsten PCs oder zentral für w-lan stehen haben. habe auch nen patchkabel mit 2 netzwerkdosen vom keller nach oben in den ersten stock gelegt und greife damit auch nur das signal splitter ab)


----------



## irmo (8. Juli 2012)

Darf man das auch einfach so machen? Hab mal gehört das man am APL nichts verändern darf.


----------



## Emerald Flint (8. Juli 2012)

dürfen ist hier ja rellativ^^ sicher kannst nen telekom techniker bitten die 1te TAE in den Keller zu verlegen nur ist die frage was dich das kosten würde. vom prinzip kannst je eher wenig falsch machen und brauchst auch kein LSA werkzeug dafür

da acuh nur 2 kabel pro dose angeschlossen sind ist eher die frage ob man es auch allein hinbekommen würde. wenn du alles richtig machst wird das wahrscheinlich eh keiner merken nur will ich dich auch zu nichts verleiten. die vorbereitenden maßnahmen kannst ja schonmal in angriff nehmen. also patchkabel verlegen etc und das mit der telekom abklären. immo sehe ich allerdings nur das du einfach ein weiteres kabel bräuchtest das ca 10-15 cm lang ist um die erste dose in den keller zu bekommen

wäre nett wenn sich auch mal jemand anders dazu meldet


----------



## c0vington (10. Juli 2012)

also an den APL im Keller/ am Haus darf nur ein Techniker der Telekom. mit dürfen/ machen/ dran arbeiten hat Emerald Flint schon recht, sofern du nur an deine Leitung gehst macht dir da keiner ein Problem raus.

Wenn du also sicher bist auf welchem Stift dein Anschluss liegt, kannst du hier einfach ein neues Kabel anklemmen. Sofern du eine Aufputz TAE oder Netzwerkdose hast, kannst du diese auch dann direkt am APL im Keller, wo auch immer, setzen und deine Endgeräte anschließen.

Grüße


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Juli 2012)

irmo schrieb:


> Die jetzige erste TAE-Dose soll dann zur zweiten werden, somit muss das Originalkabel so bleiben, wie es ist.


Wie ist das zu verstehen? Direkt am apl ist pro telefonleitung nur eine tae-dose erlaubt. Es gibt also nur die erste und keine zweite.
Willst du oben das telefon und unten das dsl-modem haben wäre dein aufbau also APL-> 1. TAE-Dose (optional) ->Splitter ->2. TAE am telefon- und DSL-Modem am dsl-abgang.


----------



## c0vington (10. Juli 2012)

das Telefon sollte am Splitter angeschlossen werden da es sonst zu Problemen bei der DSL Leitung kommen kann. oder man geht von der 1. TAE auf den Splitter und von dort mit 2 Drähten zur 2. TAE wo das Telefon dran geht und mit LAN Kabel bis zum DSL Modem


----------

